# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  goodbye uncle GEORGE HARPER

## phil1958

just want to say goodbye uncle george i also want to say to his wife and family that our thoughts are with you all at this time and he will be sadly missed and the next few weeks will be hard for you all and if theres anything i can help with please just ask and i will be only to glad to help ...love and prayers to all the family .from philip/shirley and family ....

----------


## alistair harper

Sorry to hear about George my prayers go to all the family.

Alistair

----------


## george1234

So so so sorry thinking of you and the rest of the family! x

----------

